# Junges Games Entwicklerteam sucht Tester



## spielwerk (31. Juli 2017)

Junges Games Entwicklerteam sucht Tester für die Alphaversion eines textbasierenden App Abenteuerspieles. 

Leider verfügen wir nur über sehr begrenzte finanzielle Mittel, dennoch könnten wir Spielbegeisterten, die Appgames (auf iOS/Android Smartphones) gerne unter die Lupe nehmen und definieren können, wo es an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch Ungereimtheiten gibt, mit Amazongutscheinen im Wert von 10 € entlohnen. 

Interessierte melden sich bitte per e-mail bei tranceheart@t-online.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

